# was sollte einer können, der in eine steuerung gucken oder gar schreiben darf?



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

tragt doch einfach mal zusammen, damit sich neulinge und alteingesessene mal ein bild über die ansprüche machen können...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 November 2008)

Vorallem sollte er wissen, was er kann und wovon er besser die Finger lässt. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 November 2008)

Hallo 4l,

kann man das so einfach sagen?
mit "unserem" Kram komme ich eigentlich ganz gut zurecht... Aber ich als Servicemensch, der nur unsere eigenen Maschinen bedienen können darf/muss, ist wohl nicht mit Instandhaltern zu vergleichen. Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech. Ein Instandhalter sollte/muss alles beherrschen, was einem der Chef vor die Nase stellt, oder!?

Also, für unsere eigenen Programme (die nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sind) reicht mein Wissen und Können aus. Aber wenn ich lese, mit was für Problemen andere hier manchmal zu kämpfen haben... mein lieber Scholli!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## HeizDuese (10 November 2008)

Das kann man wohl kaum auf einen Punkt bringen - macht auch keinen Sinn. Die Praxis ist und wird eine andere bleiben. Klingt wie die Frage nach "was sollte einer können, der sich hinter das Steuer eines PKW setzt / damit fährt?"


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl kaum auf einen Punkt bringen - macht auch keinen Sinn. Die Praxis ist und wird eine andere bleiben. Klingt wie die Frage nach "was sollte einer können, der sich hinter das Steuer eines PKW setzt / damit fährt?"


 
Man könnte ja einen SPS-Führerschein einführen! *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen SPS-Führerschein einführen! *ROFL*




Aber dann bitte ohne Punktekonto in Flensburg


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen SPS-Führerschein einführen! *ROFL*



das ist mal eine schöne idee, aber bitte nicht mit prüfung bei siemens ... kenn da einen, der letzte woche die prüfung zum PRO3 gemacht hat ... er sah nicht sehr glücklich aus 

BTW: das topic ist entstanden um die diskussion aus dem schrittketten-topic "out zu sourcen"


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte ohne Punktekonto in Flensburg


 
Mein Vorschlag wäre ja ein Punkte- und Bußgeld-Konto in Unterweiler. Da würde Markus sich freuen!


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> (die nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sind)



wenn es dafür reicht, sollteste doch mal analysieren, was da überhaupt drinnen ist, vielleicht könnte man daraus die grundanforderungen definieren? 

also ich finde, er sollte auf jeden fall datentypen kennen, auseinander halten können und die bedeutung kennen. darüber hinaus den aufbau des speicherbereichs und der E/A-peripherie. und den grundsätzlichen ablauf eines sps-programms.

überrascht? ja, ich auch manchmal, wenn ich hier so manches topic lese, wo es genau daran scheitert!


----------



## chkdsk.exe (10 November 2008)

> *was sollte einer können, der in eine steuerung gucken oder gar schreiben darf?*


 


vierlagig schrieb:


> also ich finde, er sollte auf jeden fall datentypen kennen, auseinander halten können und die bedeutung kennen. darüber hinaus den aufbau des speicherbereichs und der E/A-peripherie. und den grundsätzlichen ablauf eines sps-programms.
> 
> überrascht? ja, ich auch manchmal, wenn ich hier so manches topic lese, wo es genau daran scheitert!


Also zum gucken sollte er garnichts können müssen.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## harrylask (10 November 2008)

Zu allererst sollte er *lesen* können!


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Also zum gucken sollte er garnichts können müssen.
> Meine Meinung!



ich habs schon erlebt, dass einer nur beim gucken, also er wollte einen datenbaustein beobachten, diesen neu geladen hat und damit die anlage mit falschen aktualwerten gefüttert hat ...

ein anderer hat mal einen alten programmstand geladen, weil er das falsche projekt hatte und beim beobachten wollen die fehlermeldung "stimmt nicht überein, neu laden" kam ... 

[edit] beim gucken einen wert steuern wollte er, einen realwert, aber ihm war das eingabeformat nicht bewußt und INT zahl in Real-variable macht nun mal auch nicht viel sinn! [/edit]

also...ich sag mal, deiner meinung kann und will ich mich nicht anschließen


----------



## chkdsk.exe (10 November 2008)

Dann verbiete doch allen deiner meinung nach unfähigen sich eine Steuerung zu kaufen und darin zu gucken oder zu schreiben.
Frag mich nur wie die dann lernen sollen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 November 2008)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Dann verbiete doch allen deiner meinung nach unfähigen sich eine Steuerung zu kaufen und darin zu gucken oder zu schreiben.
> Frag mich nur wie die dann lernen sollen.




Kann es sein, dass Du am Thema vorbeischreibst? Ich denke, dass 4l von laufenden Maschinen redet... Übungszwecke bleiben da wohl außen vor.

Ich glaube, ich ahne schon, wo das wieder endet...


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Dann verbiete doch allen deiner meinung nach unfähigen sich eine Steuerung zu kaufen und darin zu gucken oder zu schreiben.
> Frag mich nur wie die dann lernen sollen.



hey, nich gleich weinen 

denen sage ich mit harrylask



harrylask schrieb:


> Zu allererst sollte er *lesen* können!



...mit steuerung sei hier definiert: das im prozess eingebundene automatisierungsgerät ...
nicht das übungsgerät oder PLCSIM zum bausteintest. aber selbst da sollte ein grundverständnis für logik und aufbau bereits angelesen bzw. erlernt sein. aber ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die jungs und mädels das bald mal in der berufsschule mit auf den weg bekommen ...


----------



## Pizza (10 November 2008)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Dann verbiete doch allen deiner meinung nach unfähigen sich eine Steuerung zu kaufen und darin zu gucken oder zu schreiben.
> Frag mich nur wie die dann lernen sollen.


 
Jetzt wirst du aber unfair.

Habe das Szenario wie von 4L beschrieben leider auch schon erleben müssen:sb7:
Diese Aktion wurde dann mit "Ich hab nix gemacht" kommentiert.

Lernen ist ja schön und gut, wenn aber durch son Scheiß die Produktion mal so eben steht, ist das nicht lustig.

Für solche Sachen gibt es bei uns in der Werkstatt ein Übungsrack.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich habs schon erlebt, dass einer nur beim gucken, also er wollte einen datenbaustein beobachten, diesen neu geladen hat und damit die anlage mit falschen aktualwerten gefüttert hat ...
> 
> ein anderer hat mal einen alten programmstand geladen, weil er das falsche projekt hatte und beim beobachten wollen die fehlermeldung "stimmt nicht überein, neu laden" kam ...
> 
> ...


hmmmm...na-ja...
das sind ja recht Siemens-spezifische Probleme 
Wer sein Werkzeug nicht beherrscht, soll die Finger weg lassen. Nur - wer kann schon beim ersten Mal, wenn er liest "stimmt nicht überein, neu laden" beurteilen, welchen Fehler er jetzt begehen wird?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 November 2008)

... ist das nicht auch alles ein bißchen Polemik ?

Aber eines wäre aus meiner Sicht doch wichtig :
Man sollte nicht an der SPS herumfingern, wenn man ein (wie auch immer geartetes) Problem gar nicht lösen will.
Ich habe bisher sehr oft den Fall "ich will nicht" und ganz selten den Fall "ich kann nicht" beobachtet - Sprich : Wer nicht wirklich will, der kann auch nicht ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ist das nicht auch alles ein bißchen Polemik ?
> 
> Aber eines wäre aus meiner Sicht doch wichtig :
> Man sollte nicht an der SPS herumfingern, wenn man ein (wie auch immer geartetes) Problem gar nicht lösen will.
> ...


klingt für mich in etwa so:
bitte das PG nicht aus reiner Neugier anschließen - erst dann ran gehen, wenn es unumgänglich ist.

habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ist das nicht auch alles ein bißchen Polemik ?



zuerst die erklärung:



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Kennzeichen von Polemik sind oft scharfe und direkte Äußerungen, nicht selten auch persönliche Angriffe. Ziel ist das _Demaskieren_ eines Opponenten im Glaubens- und Meinungsstreit. Gegebenenfalls bedeutet dies auch die – mehr oder weniger – subtile Beleidigung, keineswegs jedoch den Verzicht auf sachliche Argumente.



dann die rechtfertigung:

sicher ist es durchaus möglich, dass jeder teilnehmende diskutant auch ein wenig beginnt zu polemisieren, wäre es nicht so, wäre der mehrwert einer solchen diskussion gefährdet und auch der treibende unterhaltungswert nicht gegeben.
die darstellung unterschiedlicher standpunkte, hier im bezug auf "welche grundlagen sollte man sich aneignen um sich sicher im umfeld automatisierter anlagen bzw. ihrer steuer- und regeleinrichtungen bewegen zu können um den möglichen schaden für mensch und maschine so gering als möglich halten kann" finde ich wichtig und richtig, denn es zeigt zum einen, welche ansätze verbreitet sind aber auch welche anforderungen man noch nicht in betracht gezogen hat bzw. selber nicht erfüllt. dabei ist eine meinungsäußerung von möglichst vielen diskutanten wünschenswert, denn nur so ist es möglich einen breit gefächerten meinungspool zu betrachten und dem lesenden als auch dem diskussionsteilnehmer ein zustimmen, überdenken und/oder realisieren seiner vorhandenen oder in bildung begriffenen meinung zu ermöglichen.
um bei den im prozess eingebundenen automatisierungsgeräten zu bleiben, so finde ich gerade für anfänger und wiedereinsteiger eine art checkliste mindestens aber die nennung der häufigsten einsteigerprobleme zum einen wichtig zum anderen notwendig. denn nicht selten hängen mit dem ungewollten ausfall einer steuerung einige k€ produktionsausfall zusammen.
es sollte nicht darum gehen die unfähigkeit zu unterstellen, sondern auf bestimmte notwendige fähigkeiten hinzuweisen und da hat ein jeder natürlich seine individuellen erfahrungen gemacht und diese sollte er auch gern, wenn fundiert, mindestens aber mit persönlichen erfahrungen begründet, darstellen dürfen ohne das man ihm das polemisieren unterstellt.

in diesem sinne
4L


----------



## Pizza (10 November 2008)

@Perfektionist
jetzt muss ich dir leider zweimal wiedersprechen 


> das sind ja recht Siemens-spezifische Probleme


ich seh das nicht als Siemens-Problem.

Ich will hier keinem auf die Füße treten, aber ich muss immer wieder erleben, das viele Leute gerade aus der Ausbildung kommen, da mal ein Bandmodell programmiert haben und dann der Meinung sind, sie sind die Superprogrammierer. Wissen alles, können alles. Leider kommt die Einsicht meist zu spät.
Ich muss dazu sagen, mir ging es damals ähnlich. Erst als ich die ersten "richtigen" Programme in die Finger bekam, wusste ich "Ich weiß garnichts" :???:
(naja, das ist auch schon ein Weilchen her)



> bitte das PG nicht aus reiner Neugier anschließen - erst dann ran gehen, wenn es unumgänglich ist.


Ich glaube, dies wäre der falsche Weg. Wenn man sich mit dem Programm oder der Anlage erst dann beschäftigt, wenn die Kacke am dampfen ist, ist es zu spät.
Aber man sollte den Neuen schon behutsam an die Problematik heranführen.
Ich versuche immer auf möglichen Fehler vorher hinzuweisen. Ob dies mir immer gelingt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Wie gesagt, gibt es bei uns ein Übungsrack. Hier werden dann öfters die besagten Szenarien durchgespielt.
Ich denke, bestimmte Sachen prägen sich tiefer ein, wenn man die Fehler erst einmal gemacht hat. Hier ist es dann nicht ganz so schlimm 

Und wenn ein gewisser Respekt erst mal vorhanden ist, dann geht es nach und nach an die "heißen" Anlagen.

Gut, ich habe immer noch Bauchweh, wenn sich jemand mal so an die Steuerung anstöpselt, aber meißtens ging es ja gut :-D


----------



## Pizza (10 November 2008)

Also, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen.

Hier mal eine kleine, unvollständige Liste meinerseits.
Er sollte können:
- (auch wenn es blöd klingt) das richtige Projekt öffnen 
- Sicherungskopien anlegen (nicht das Original überschreiben)
- Bausteinvergleich durchführen
- Bausteine beobachten und richtig reagieren bei Unterschied "Offline“ - "Online“
- Datentypen und deren Unterschiede
- Zahlenformate (HEX, Dual, Dezimal) und deren Umwandlung
(wenn schon nicht im Kopf, dann wissen wie es geht)
- Variablentabelle anlegen, Variablen beobachten, steuern
(bei Variablen steuern sollte man aber schon wissen was man macht)
- Forcen lass ich jetzt mal außen vor

- Sollte ein Änderung notwendig sein, wie wird es dokumentiert.
(ein gemeinsamer Standart wäre nicht schlecht)

- was passiert beim Ändern des Deklarationsteils eines Bausteines (und deren Aufruf)

- Reihenfolge beim Bausteinübertragen beachten

- Und, und, und

So und jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## jabba (10 November 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> Also, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen.
> 
> Hier mal eine kleine, unvollständige Liste meinerseits.
> Er sollte können:
> ...


 
und die Hoffung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> und die Hoffung stirbt zu letzt



das ist ja schon eher das komplettprogramm bzw. rundumsorglospaket


----------



## Steve81 (10 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist ja schon eher das komplettprogramm bzw. rundumsorglospaket


 
Aber genau dort sollte vom Wissensstand jeder sein der als Instandhalter, Programmierer oder was auch immer im Bereich Automatisierung mit SPS arbeitet. Natürlich nicht unbedingt sofort wenn er in so einem Job beginnt, aber spätestens nach einem halben Jahr Einarbeitungszeit (das man die manchmal nicht hat ist aber klar). 
Allerdings wird dieses Wissen noch lange nicht ausreichen um einen wirklich guten Job in dem Bereich zu machen.
Wichtig ist die Bereitschaft und die Motivation sich ständig weiterzubilden und aufgescholossen gegenüber neuem zu sein.


----------



## Stefan Walber (10 November 2008)

In der Liste fehlt noch was: Er muß die richtige Telefonnummer kennen wenn was schiefläuft


----------



## vierlagig (10 November 2008)

Stefan Walber schrieb:


> In der Liste fehlt noch was: Er muß die richtige Telefonnummer kennen wenn was schiefläuft



das sind mir die liebsten bereitschaftskunden, von tuten und blasen keine ahnung, aber erstmal loa machen ohne nachzudenken und dann ma telefon beteurn, dass sie das ja alles schon gemacht haben ...

... dann zieht man sich kurz vor halb zwei (das ist die zeit, in der die meisten anrufe kommen, schon allein der tiefschlafphase und murphy wegen) doch ne hose an um dann 10 minuten später in der firma genau das zu machen, was man am telefon eine halbe stunde beschrieben hat ... dann noch schnell nen versöhnungskaffee und man ist kurz nach zwei wieder im bett ... ich hasse es :evil:


----------



## Stefan Walber (11 November 2008)

Jepp, das sind die Besten. Bin auch schon von Köln nach München geflogen um einen Schalter auf Automatik zu stellen *ROFL*


----------



## Stefan Walber (11 November 2008)

öhm ... nich daß der Schalter nicht beschriftet gewesen wäre oder an einer ungewöhnlichen Stelle oder so ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich habs schon erlebt, dass einer nur beim gucken, also er wollte einen datenbaustein beobachten, diesen neu geladen hat und damit die anlage mit falschen aktualwerten gefüttert hat ...
> 
> ein anderer hat mal einen alten programmstand geladen, weil er das falsche projekt hatte und beim beobachten wollen die fehlermeldung "stimmt nicht überein, neu laden" kam ...
> 
> ...


 
Um noch einen drauf zusetzen:
Ein Instandhalter wollte die Uhrzeit auf der CPU stellen. Also PG mit CPU verbunden, und damit die alten Uhrzeit Einstellungen weg sind, vorsichtshalber mal auf Urlöschen gedrückt. 
Komischer weise hat danach nichts mehr funktioniert. Sche.... Siemens 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> klingt für mich in etwa so:
> bitte das PG nicht aus reiner Neugier anschließen - erst dann ran gehen, wenn es unumgänglich ist.
> 
> habe ich das so richtig verstanden?


 
Vollkommen falsch interpretiert ...
Ausdrücken wollte ich :
Nur damit arbeiten wenn man auch Lust dazu hat es zu tun ... und nicht etwa deshalb, weil es der Chef so gesagt hat ...
Es könnten sich Probleme ergeben, die nur durch Nachdenken zu beheben sind ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## maxi (11 November 2008)

Hallo,

um daran zu dürfen sollte er eine Ausbildung als Elektriker, Energieanlagenelektroniker, Industrieelektroniker oder Telekommunikationstechniker erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben oder ein Studium of Engeneer Fachrichtung Energieanlagen, MSR oder Steuerungstechnik erfolgeich absolviert haben.

Um an Schaltschränke mit unter Spannung stehenden Teilen arbeiten zu können bedarf es einen AuS Schein (Arbeiten unter Spannung)

--

Zum Programmieren an komplexen Anlagen sollte die Person Meister, Techniker oder Ingenier sein.
Da es hierzu sehr viele Vorschriften IEC, DIN, VDE, FDA usw. usw. gibt die der normale Facharbeiter zumeist nicht alle kennen kann. 

Für kleinere Anlagen ohne Risikobeurteilungen nach 12100, keine 113 oder 100/701-702 Messungen, oder kleinen Änderungen im Service ist Facharbeiter sicher ausreichend.

--

Personen ohne Facharbeiter haben sich allein VOR dem HMI aufzuhalten.
Öffnen eines Schaltschrankes ist nach BV in Deutschland und für deutsche Firmen VERBOTEN!


----------



## Homer79 (11 November 2008)

Hallo,

@maxi
ich geb Dir bei allem Recht, bis auf



> Um an Schaltschränke mit unter Spannung stehenden Teilen arbeiten zu können bedarf es einen AuS Schein (Arbeiten unter Spannung)


Denn die Fehlersuche ist eine Arbeit die man ohne AuS Schein machen darf oder ja auch muss, sonst müsste ja jeder nen AuS Schein haben und einen Fehler im freigeschalteten Zustand zu finden ist meist nicht möglich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## jabba (11 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Öffnen eines Schaltschrankes ist nach BV in Deutschland und für deutsche Firmen VERBOTEN!


 
Bitte ?? Erkläre das mal *ROFL*


----------



## HeizDuese (11 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Öffnen eines Schaltschrankes ist nach BV in Deutschland und *für deutsche* Firmen VERBOTEN!



Das sind ja schon rassistische Äußerungen - ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Forum-Regeln


----------



## Medical (11 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um daran zu dürfen sollte er eine Ausbildung als Elektriker, Energieanlagenelektroniker, Industrieelektroniker oder Telekommunikationstechniker erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben oder ein Studium of Engeneer Fachrichtung Energieanlagen, MSR oder Steuerungstechnik erfolgeich absolviert haben.


dazu kommen noch Mechatroniker und Menschen mit EUP (Elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person)- Schein. In Ausnahmefällen dürfen auch "normale" Arbeiter einen Schaltschrank öffnen, wenn z.B. in einem Klemmenkasten nur Schutzkleinspannung vorhanden ist, oder die Gefahr von einem Stromschlag durch Schutzmaßnahmen ausgeschlossen ist. Jedoch wiederum nur, wenn sie von einer Elektrofachkraft unterwiesen worden sind, was sie tun müssen, sollen, dürfen, und was sie auf keinen Fall dürfen.
Das war in meiner alten Firma der Fall, da der Hersteller für eine Schlauchbeutelmaschine den Poti für einen Heizdraht in den Schaltschank gebaut hat (sehr sinnvoll).


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2008)

*da hätte ich ein ad hominem, für das ich mich sofort entschuldige ...*

ich denke mal, dass nicht die Tapete an der Wand allein den Ausschlag gibt, ob sich jemand an ein AG anstöpseln darf. Dazu sollten eher so Begriffe wie VKE o.ä. geläufig sein


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2008)

Kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass man verstehen sollte, was man tut?


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass man verstehen sollte, was man tut?



tust du das immer? ich nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ich die vorstellung so manches technologen oder produktionsleiters umsetze ... da mach ich einfach, wird schon gut gehen, diskutieren hilft da nicht, die sehen sowieso nicht ein, dass das was sie sich da vorstellen nicht so geht, wie sie es sich ausmalen ... also immer schön vor der änderung die betreffenden bausteine speichern, dann dauert der rückbau nicht so lange


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tust du das immer? ich nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ich die vorstellung so manches technologen oder produktionsleiters umsetze ... da mach ich einfach, wird schon gut gehen, diskutieren hilft da nicht, die sehen sowieso nicht ein, dass das was sie sich da vorstellen nicht so geht, wie sie es sich ausmalen ... also immer schön vor der änderung die betreffenden bausteine speichern, dann dauert der rückbau nicht so lange


 
Okay du hast mich überzeugt. Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Okay du hast mich überzeugt. Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht!



eines der schönsten sinnlos-beispiele:


```
Baustein zur Synchronisation zweier Fahrantriebe, die jeweils zwischen, 
vorzugsweise zwei, ggf. vier Endlagen verfahren (pendeln).

Der Baustein ermöglicht sechs Betriebsarten:

normally:     - keine Synchronisation

opposite:     - fährt Führungsantrieb von links nach rechts, dann fährt
                Folgeantrieb von rechts nach links
              - Richtungsumschaltung von Endlagen beider Verfahrwege abhängig

resemble:     - fährt Führungsantrieb von links nach rechts, dann fährt
                Folgeantrieb ebenfalls von links nach rechts
              - Richtungsumschaltung von Endlagen beider Verfahrwege abhängig

_8_normally:  - keine Synchronisation
              - Fahrfolge: außen links -> innen rechts -> innen links -> außen
                           rechts -> außen links

_8_opposite:  - Fahrfolge Führungsantrieb außen links -> innen rechts -> innen
                links -> außen rechts -> außen links bewirkt Fahrfolge Folge-
                antrieb mit außen rechts -> innen links -> innen rechts ->
                außen links -> außen rechts
              - Richtungsumschaltung von Endlagen beider Verfahrwege abhängig

_8_resemble:  - Fahrfolge Führungsantrieb außen links -> innen rechts -> innen
                links -> außen rechts -> außen links bewirkt gleiche Fahrfolge
                für Folgeantrieb
              - Richtungsumschaltung von Endlagen beider Verfahrwege abhängig

Die Betriebsarten normally, opposite und resemble können für zwei 
unterschiedliche Endpositionssätze (inside, outside) angewählt werden.
In der Betriebsart normally ist es zusätzlich möglich für die Endpositionen 
Verweilzeiten einzustellen.

DATE:     13.06.2006
AUTHOR:   4lagig (intern -xxx)
VERSION:  V1.2 EfficientVersion (Verweilzeiten in "opposite" und "resemble")
UPDATE:   V1.1 EfficientVersion (Visualisierungsanpassung)
          V1.0 EfficientVersion (Verweilzeiten in "normally" verfügbar)
          V0.1 BasicVersion (IBN, Verweilzeiten noch nicht verfügbar)
          V0.0 BasicVersion
```

aber ich war zwei tage beschäftigt, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> eines der schönsten sinnlos-beispiele:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Echt klasse! *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (11 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tust du das immer? ich nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ich die vorstellung so manches technologen oder produktionsleiters umsetze ... da mach ich einfach, wird schon gut gehen, diskutieren hilft da nicht, die sehen sowieso nicht ein, dass das was sie sich da vorstellen nicht so geht, wie sie es sich ausmalen ... also immer schön vor der änderung die betreffenden bausteine speichern, dann dauert der rückbau nicht so lange


 
Das finde ich aber eine komplett falsche Darstellung der ursprünglichen Aussage.
Ich denke schon das Du in diesem Falle genau weisst was Du machst, nur nicht ober es Produktionstechnisch sinnvoll ist. Dein Programm entspricht aber den vorgaben und ist deshalb ja richtig. In dem Fall weisst du ja was du tust, obwohl Du den Sinn nicht erkennst. Die andere Klientel die hier angesprochen sind, denken Sie hätten den Sinn verstanden, programmieren aber etwas anderes was nicht funktioniert .

Aber Prinzipiell bin ich in der Zeit seit dem hier im Forum bin verwundert über eine vielzahl von Leuten, die 
"Höher pissen wollen als der Strahl reicht".
Kann man nicht mal klar sagen ich habe keine Ahnung, und will klein anfangen, Nee Nee Tschuldigung. Das sagen ja viele... aber dann haben die nicht "keine Ahnung" nee, "absolut keine Ahnung".
Aber auch das ist keine Schande, aber muss man dann in SCL einen Baustein schreiben als Funktion, die keiner will und braucht, und die man nur einmal benötigt, aber es muss Multiinstanz sein.

Nur nochmals zum verdeutlichen, die Leute sollen ja hier lernen und ich denke die meisten geben dazu sehr gute Hilfe. Aber manchmal schreibt man sich echt einen Wolf, um dann 20 Anworten später festzustellen das der Fragesteller sein eigenes Problem noch garnicht erkannt hat.
Zum Beispiel Analogwerte, da wollen die Leute Hilfe haben, und sind nicht in der Lage mit dem Messgerät alles zu prüfen.

Genau da fängt es wie das Thema heisst ja an. Ich habe die letzte Zeit einige gute Programmierer kennen gelernt. Aber wenn etwas wie Analogwerte interpretieren, Messtechnik, Genauigkeit kam war ende der Fahnenstange. Ich hatte mehrfach Hilfe angeboten, wollten die aber nicht weil sie dachten sie haben alles im griff. Denkste.

Was bleibt am ende über ?
Jeder muss eigenltlich nur wissen wo seine Grenzen sind, und sich seines handelns bewusst sein. 

In meiner Anfangszeit hab ich mich eigentlich schnell in die S5 eingearbeitet. Aber eines Tages kam die "Böse" Anlage. PG angesteckt, Baustein beobachten.... Klirr schepper... AG im Stop.
Da war eine schnelle Eingangsbaugrupper mit Interupt dran, da die Flaschenabfüllanlage bis zu 60000 Flaschen die Stunde abfüllt.
Der Unterschied war, ich habe die ursache verstanden, die anderen Kollegen die schon Jahre da waren sagten nur "da darf man nicht dran, da rufen wir den Hersteller.


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich denke mal, dass nicht die Tapete an der Wand allein den Ausschlag gibt, ob sich jemand an ein AG anstöpseln darf. Dazu sollten eher so Begriffe wie *VKE *o.ä. geläufig sein


 
VKE ??? 

Wurde doch hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14451&highlight=VKE ausführlich erklärt


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> VKE ???
> 
> Wurde doch hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14451&highlight=VKE ausführlich erklärt


*psssssst*


----------



## Perfektionist (12 November 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> ...
> Aber eines Tages kam die "Böse" Anlage. PG angesteckt, Baustein beobachten.... Klirr schepper... AG im Stop.
> ...
> Der Unterschied war, ich habe die ursache verstanden ...


Ich stelle fest, es gibt Fehler, die jeder irgendwann mal begeht. Bzw. Fallen, die einfach offen stehen und eben jeder mal reintappt. Natürlich könnte man jetzt einen anderen Schuldigen suchen, der die CPU nicht für Prozessbetrieb eingestellt oder leistungsfähig genug ausgesucht hat.

Aber tatsächlich, das scheint mir der Kern zu sein: wenn etwas schief gegangen ist, danach in der Lage sein, zu wissen oder zu ergründen, was schief ging und die Sache dann wieder zum Laufen bringen zu können.

Was also sollte einer können? 90% aller Fallen kennen?


----------



## dani (12 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber tatsächlich, das scheint mir der Kern zu sein: wenn etwas schief gegangen ist, danach in der Lage sein, zu wissen oder zu ergründen, was schief ging und die Sache dann wieder zum Laufen bringen zu können.



Hierfür *ACK*

Es kann jedem einmal etwas passieren eben durch o.g. Fallen. Überall wo gearbeitet wird kann auch mal etwas schief gehen. Bedenklich ist es wenn man seine Fehler wiederholt und nichts daraus lernt.
Der springende Punkt ist meiner Meinung nach einfach, das man wissen muss wo seine persönlichen Grenzen sind und man bei Defiziten keine Scheu haben darf auch mal bei jemand nachzufragen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

dani schrieb:


> persönlichen Grenzen



grenzen sind überbewertet, wenn man immer nur an seine grenzen geht, wird man sich nie weiterentwickeln... immer nur bis kurz davor, verschiebt sie nicht! man muß seine grenzen kennen, ja, aber man sie bewußt und mit selbstvertrauen überschreiten und, wie du richtig sagst, aus seinen fehlern lernen.

ob man beim überschreiten nun mit doppelten boden und netz arbeitet, ist jedem selbst überlassen, es gibt situationen, in denen keine zeit ist, sowas aufzubauen und man ins kalte wasser springen muß - der punkt an dem sich die spreu vom weizen, der entwickler beim konzern, vom spsler in der praxis trennt ...

ängste ablegen ist hier ein wichtiger punkt ... ängste ablegen, aber den respekt behalten. geht man ohne respekt vor den auswirkungen vor, wird es bullshit. aber den respekt erhält man sich nur, wenn man seine grenzen stück für stück, von einsatz zu einsatz verschiebt, nachhaltig erweitert!


----------



## dani (12 November 2008)

Beim Grenzen überschreiten muss ich mir nur darüber klar sein was kann passieren wenn...
Schmeiße ich durch einen Fehler einen Packer in den Not-Halt ist das eine Sache, wird aber ein Tank mit 30k-Liter Produkt unsteril ist das eine andere Hausnummer. 
Man muss sich eben an das Ganze langsam herantasten und Sachen wo ich mir nicht sicher bin (wenn möglich) zuerst in Ruhe testen.
Wenn es wirklich so eilig ist das ich nicht testen kann, dann steht die Anlage meistens sowieso schon.


----------



## Steve81 (12 November 2008)

So, wenn wir gerade bei Grenzen sind eine eigene Erfahrung meinerseit:

Kollege und ich hatten zeitgleich die Ausbildung (Industrieelektroniker) abgeschlossen. In der Ausbildung war der Kollege richtig fit und kam direkt in die Instandhaltung (ich durfte nur Fertigungsautomaten bedienen).

Dieser Kollege hat dann in der Praxis seine Grenze etwas niedrig angesiedelt. Nach dem Motto "Oh da müsste ich mit dem PG dran, da ruf ich lieber einen Kollegen".

Die Kollegen und die Fertigungen wo er reparieren sollte hatten davon natürlich relativ schnell die Schnauze voll.

Heute Arbeitet der Kollege als Lagerist (ist damit aber auch zufrieden ).

Aus dieser Erfarung heraus kann ich 4L mit seinem vorhergehenden Beitrag 





vierlagig schrieb:


> grenzen sind überbewertet, wenn man immer nur an seine grenzen geht, wird man sich nie weiterentwickeln... immer nur bis kurz davor, verschiebt sie nicht! man muß seine grenzen kennen, ja, aber man sie bewußt und mit selbstvertrauen überschreiten und, wie du richtig sagst, aus seinen fehlern lernen.
> 
> ob man beim überschreiten nun mit doppelten boden und netz arbeitet, ist jedem selbst überlassen, es gibt situationen, in denen keine zeit ist, sowas aufzubauen und man ins kalte wasser springen muß - der punkt an dem sich die spreu vom weizen, der entwickler beim konzern, vom spsler in der praxis trennt ...
> 
> ängste ablegen ist hier ein wichtiger punkt ... ängste ablegen, aber den respekt behalten. geht man ohne respekt vor den auswirkungen vor, wird es bullshit. aber den respekt erhält man sich nur, wenn man seine grenzen stück für stück, von einsatz zu einsatz verschiebt, nachhaltig erweitert!


nur recht geben. *ACK*

Ich bediene übrigens keine Fertigungsautomaten mehr.


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Ich bediene übrigens keine Fertigungsautomaten mehr.



das wäre auch verschenktes potential!


----------

